# Angry ex-girlfriend?



## thechamp96 (Jan 16, 2008)

I saw this and couldn't resisit posting it in here: 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/GIBSON-HUMMINGBI...ryZ33025QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


You will each shed a single tear.


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

I had a pshyco girlfreind destroy a fender acoustic on me one time.I came home from work and there she was in driveway in a 1000 pieces.I went and kicked out all the lights in her car.Ended up getting back together with her(stupid me) and fixing all the lights on her car(even stupider me).I really loved that guitar,bitch.Thank christ I never had kids with her,I seen her a couple of weeks ago and she has put on what looks to be about 150lbs,I like to think it's karma for her killing my Fender.


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

"the neck is in perfect condition"

haha, that part made me laugh.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Oh WOW*

Boy I sure hope what he did was illegal through out the world, cause thats just uncalled for, breaks his ba**s, but never and I mean never break the guys guitars, sheese what is this world coming to when someone breaks a perfectly good Hummingbird, instead of kicking his Butt:sport-smiley-002:, there is no accounting for good taste with her.Ship


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

'Breaking one's balls' is not necessarily a physical
thing. She hit him where it hurts..big time.
I always keep this in the back of my mind.
You know the saying 'don't get mad...


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

hahaha! i once had girl break my fender on the dance floor when we went on break i can laugh now but not then. i needed a guitar to finsh the night but no one would let me use theres haha.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I saw that one too. Maybe we should start a thread where members can call dibs on guitars for sale on eBay because it looks like we're shopping for the same stuff and probably are bidding against each other. :tongue:


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

I can't believe that somebody actually paid $650 for that guitar! I especially like the part about doing the 'cosmetic work' on the guitar...reminds me of that old Monty Python sketch where the knight says 'its only a flesh wound' once his arms and legs have been hacked off. 

Thinking out loud, I suppose somebody is paying for the Gibson sticker and headstock here. Did anyone catch the serial number so that we can be careful of when this guitar reappears on Ebay?


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

There should be a special torture prison where people who destroy guitars go to live out their days.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*GUitar*

The Moral of this story is ,put your guitars in safe keeping, before you plan on screwing around on your girlfriend/ wife.
They will get you where it hurts most>>

Rk


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> The Moral of this story is ,put your guitars in safe keeping, before you plan on screwing around on your girlfriend/ wife.
> They will get you where it hurts most>>
> 
> Rk


Or don't screw around on your spouse in the first place


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> Or don't screw around on your spouse in the first place


Most men will agree its just easier to secure your vauables first.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Most men will agree its just easier to secure your vauables first.


LOL 'Your valuables'? You're referring to the guitars, right? Sorry, I couldn't resist! If you're cheatin' on your significant other, I'm afraid I have no sympathy for ya!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Let's see now, the bride has bought me an acoustic 12 string, a Godin LG, a Telecaster Aerodyne, and gives me no grief for any of the other instruments, so why would I mess around?

Just thinking if I play the odds I stay with her and my guitars, if I don't I end up living in my very own cardboard box under a bridge.

No brainer.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> LOL 'Your valuables'? You're referring to the guitars, right? Sorry, I couldn't resist! If you're cheatin' on your significant other, I'm afraid I have no sympathy for ya!


I'd agree. 

You need to remember the T-shirt I once saw--I'm tempted to buy one-
"Love One Woman, Many Guitars"


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> LOL 'Your valuables'? You're referring to the guitars, right? Sorry, I couldn't resist! If you're cheatin' on your significant other, I'm afraid I have no sympathy for ya!



There are worse things to lose than a guitar as John Bobbit found out.


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Let's see now, the bride has bought me an acoustic 12 string, a Godin LG, a Telecaster Aerodyne, and gives me no grief for any of the other instruments, so why would I mess around?
> 
> Just thinking if I play the odds I stay with her and my guitars, if I don't I end up living in my very own cardboard box under a bridge.
> 
> ...


LOL...get a doghouse bass then at least you can live in the case if needed. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

After that id would be off to court ,screw that know ones doing that to one of my children !


----------



## sunshowers (Apr 10, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> There are worse things to lose than a guitar as John Bobbit found out.


HAHAHAA!!! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

lolligagger said:


> I can't believe that somebody actually paid $650 for that guitar! I especially like the part about doing the 'cosmetic work' on the guitar...reminds me of that old Monty Python sketch where the knight says 'its only a flesh wound' once his arms and legs have been hacked off.


My thoughts exactly , a Humingbird isn't a high end model to start with nor is there a big demand for them .


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> My thoughts exactly , a Humingbird isn't a high end model to start with nor is there a big demand for them .


!!?? Wow! If you don't consider a $3500.00 guitar a high-end guitar, what guitar DO you consider high-end? I wish I had your budget. And, in the circles I run in, they are HIGHLY sought after.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> !!?? Wow! If you don't consider a $3500.00 guitar a high-end guitar, what guitar DO you consider high-end? I wish I had your budget. And, in the circles I run in, they are HIGHLY sought after.


The new price or suggest list is around $2500 but sell for around $2000 new . $3500 is for a special edition custom shop model .

They don't seem to bring much used nor would I pay much for one , I don't feel the quality is there or the price justifiied , it's a name brand thing :bow:. 

I don't have a lot to spend either really being a caretaker at the UWO but I'll buy a Marc Beneteau before one of those . :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> The new price or suggest list is around $2500 but sell for around $2000 new . $3500 is for a special edition custom shop model .
> 
> They don't seem to bring much used nor would I pay much for one , I don't feel the quality is there or the price justifiied , it's a name brand thing :bow:.


Well I can't say much for the Hummingbirds made in the last few years, but I've had a chance to play a fair number of ones in the past. I have found them to be fantastic sounding guitars, very well made and a truly fine instrument. I know here there are many players who would love to call one their own. The ones I've played (the newest being about ten years old) were very well made and were every bit as good a guitar if not better in some respects to the martins and others that are out there.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

It's the more recent ones i'm refering to . If you look at what they bring on ebay , even some of the vintage ones they don't bring much . 
The one Gibson acoustic that I really liked was the J-100 in maple . I had one and stupidly traded it about 8 years ago . It rang like thunder :smile:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I've never been one to go by what the value of a guitar is in regards to what I like in playability, tone, etc. I mean I've played alot of Martins I didn't like the sound or feel of and they most certainly are desirable and go for silly money. It boils down to each to their own really. I've noticed from alot of the travelling I've done that guitars are kinda like cars, certain areas seem to favour certain types over others, partially I guess because of availability, partially because it's what people like and have gotten used to.


----------



## patti (May 21, 2008)

I can hear it now
Honey, where have all your guitars gone???
Dear, we need to talk!!!lofu


----------



## Tony Burns (Dec 20, 2007)

I dont know wether this is true in Canada as well - but i think in the US destruction of ones Guitar is justifyable homicide ! honestly , to the lad who just broke a couple of headlights (you have great control my friend -)


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Guitars*

If my partner damaged my guitars, my new home would be jail.I don't think i could control myself.

Rick


----------

